# Discharge identification barrier  1020.1.5



## Fritz (Feb 12, 2010)

I have seen numerous stair barriers, but now a spec. writter is asking me what the standards are.

I can not recall nor can I find the standards for one.

Can someone provide a little direction.

Thanks


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Discharge identification barrier  1020.1.5

Welcome to the board Fritz.  I am not sure what you are looking for.


----------



## Fritz (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Discharge identification barrier  1020.1.5

That metal gate at the top of the stairs going into the basement.  It stops you from going past the exit door and straight into the basement.  Typically, sometimes in 1 or 2 story buildings with a basement and when you have a very well lite, marked exit door along with back up lighting, etc it is not installed.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Discharge identification barrier  1020.1.5

We typically refer to that as an anti-cascading gate since it prevents people exiting down the stairs from inadvertantly cascading past the level of exit discharge.  I do not know of any typical details, but it should meet the door obstruction provisions of not more than one half of the required width at any point in the swing nor more than 7 inches when fully open.

The biggest issue deals with a landing on both sides of the gate.  If the basement is service and storage, may AHJ's will allow the gate with no landing.  If the lower level is fully occupied, a landing may be needed.

I ususally do not see any hardware on anti-cascading gates except for a closer to keep it in the closed position.  Latching is not required, nor is it ususally provided.  If latching is provided, you will need to deal with the approved hardware types.


----------



## Plans Approver (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Discharge identification barrier  1020.1.5

Here is the "guidance" from the commentary and the pic from same:



> The code does not specify the type of material or construction of the barrier used to identify the level of exit discharge. The key issues to be considered in the selection and approval of the type of barrier to be used are: (1) will the barrier provide a visible and physical means of alerting occupants who are exiting under emergency conditions that they have reached the level of exit discharge and
> 
> (2) is the barrier constructed of materials that are permitted by the construction type of the building? In an emergency situation, some occupants are likely to come in contact with the barrier during exiting before realizing that they are at the level of exit discharge. Therefore, the barrier should be constructed in a manner that is substantial enough to withstand the anticipated physical contact, such as pushing or shoving. It would be reasonable, as a minimum, to design the barrier to withstand the structural load requirements of Section 1607.5 for interior walls and partitions. The barrier could be opaque (such as gypsum wallboard and stud framing) or not (such as a wire grid-type material).
> 
> The use of signage only or relatively insubstantial barriers, such as ropes or chains strung across the opening, is typically not sufficient to prevent occupants from attempting to continue past the level of exit discharge during an emergency.


----------



## peach (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Discharge identification barrier  1020.1.5

I've seen alot of them, but never like Plan Approver depicts.  They are usually gates, made of the same material as the hand and guard rails, built like a guard rail,  self closing with no hardware, and opening with an outward swing (as one is coming up the stairs).  Since most that I see anyway are coming up from a garage, there is no landing on the approach side.


----------



## Fritz (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Discharge identification barrier  1020.1.5

Thanks I appreciate all the input.

Fritz


----------

